# Fav bon jovi track?



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of bon jovi.
But I like a fair few of their songs.
My fav is Dry county from keeping the faith.
Its the solo for me!






Whats yours?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, has to be Dead or Alive really. Not a big fan by any means, but at what they did/do, they're very good. Jon's lost some range and power in his voice now though, but that's true of many lead vocalists who've been going for 25-30 years I suppose?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

When the CD finishes.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bon Jovi are a bit camp, the sort of glam rock pap my missus likes, although some reason i have a soft spot for...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Huge Jovi fan, first saw them in 84 supporting KISS and seen them every tour since. Dry County is one of my favourites but also Blood on Blood/As my guitar lies bleeding in my arms or These Days in the top 5 at the moment.

They get so much critisism as its not cool to like them and most people judge them on some of their hit songs which even I admit sound a little similar. 
An album definitely worth listening to if you dont want the hit songs is These Days which is a total departure from the usual Bon Jovi formula of big hooks and choruses.











And if you thought the studio version of Dry County was good then watch and enjoy:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I only have their greatest hits and most of its alright (there are only a few tracks I skip over) My top five tracks are in no order:
- It's my Life
- Livin on a Prayer (I know its an obvious choice)
- Bed of Roses
- Always
- Keep the Faith

Never heard Dry Country before but I think it's a pretty good track. I've never really liked them live they're not really anything that spectacular, I also don't think Jon Bon Jovi's voice is as good as it used to be.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Always
Bed of of roses
Blaze of glory
Dead or alive

Those are my favs, but tbh I don't think there's one song I dislike. Crossroads was the first album I got of any kind , and I used to listen to it on my tape walkman all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

dead or alive 
keep the faith
lay your hands on me
some day it'll be Saturday night


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think they were a little embarrassed by their former 'campness' in the '80s personally and made a ********** move to distance themselves from that image in about the mid '90s. Seems to me though, like a lot of really big/popular/enduring bands, it's kinda 'uncool' to like them  Anyone who genuinely doesn't like a band then I've all the respect in the World for them, as we're all cut from different cloth. 

However, the 'sheep' who like what everyone else likes, and don't what everyone doesn't, purely not to be seen to stick their head above the parapet, I've no time for - grow a pair, have the courage of your convictions or jog on!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I also don't think Jon Bon Jovi's voice is as good as it used to be.


He,s never been a great rock singer like Paul Rogers or Ronnie James Dio but he,s a great frontman IMO like Dave Lee Roth.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

dry county for me too,love the live version


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Viper said:


> I think they were a little embarrassed by their former 'campness' in the '80s personally


I think far too many "rock" bands fell down the camp/cheesy route, Bon Jovi, Van Halen, GnR, then it's get much much worse with bands like Stryper, Poison and so on. But i guess it was a kind a fashion after all, the pop rock front of the metal world.

Motley Crue had an awesome debut LP with Too Fast For Love, really raw, so raw i swear you can hear mistakes on it, one of my favourite LPs and a great to drive to, but by time Girls Girls Girls was released it was almost embarrassing to admit to having their first LP!

I was into a lot of rock during the early 80's, UFO, Dio, Sabbath (with RJ Dio, not Ozzy), Diamond Head, Uriah Heep, Journey (glad to see Don't Stop Believing has served them so well over the years), Saxon, early Maiden, MSG, ACDC, but i just couldn't get along with Bon Jovi and I can't stand GnR!

Rush > any other rock band though   :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> I think far too many "rock" bands fell down the camp/cheesy route, Bon Jovi, Van Halen, GnR, then it's get much much worse with bands like Stryper, Poison and so on. But i guess it was a kind a fashion after all, the pop rock front of the metal world.
> 
> Motley Crue had an awesome debut LP with Too Fast For Love, really raw, so raw i swear you can hear mistakes on it, one of my favourite LPs and a great to drive to, but by time Girls Girls Girls was released it was almost embarrassing to admit to having their first LP!
> 
> ...


My brothers a massive Rush fan,I just cant listen to them for too long but love most of the bands mentioned here. I,ve always liked the more melodic side of rock and like you preferred the Dio era Black Sabbath(in fact cant stand Ozzy era but love his first 2 solo albums probably because of Randy Rhoads). Used to like Crue/Poison and never got the love for GNR but cant listen to any of the glam rock stuff anymore apart from KISS. Just waiting to see Van Halen together again, seen DLR on his own and Van Halen with Hagar but still not seen the real thing.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I must admit, i didn't like Rush's Power Windows (i think it was the Power Windows tour when i saw them) and haven't heard a thing they have released since, other that Snakes & Arrows which was OK, but not great. The early stuff though, 2112, Caress of Steel, A Farewell to Kings etc should sit proud in any record collection.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> I must admit, i didn't like Rush's Power Windows (i think it was the Power Windows tour when i saw them) and haven't heard a thing they have released since, other that Snakes & Arrows which was OK, but not great. The early stuff though, 2112, Caress of Steel, A Farewell to Kings etc should sit proud in any record collection.


Youre right I should get the early records, luckily I dont have a record player. 
I think my dislike of them was because my bro used to practise all the old songs on his very out of tune flying V when we lived at home especially when I had an early start the next day. 
I think the last album I heard by them was Grace under Pressure which again was ok in short doses. Trouble is Rush dont do short doses.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO, this much is true, some epic long tracks in the early days.

I feel like a thread hijacker here, but it should also please the Bon Jovi fans to hear some bang on tight as you like drums/bass/guitar -


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> LMAO, this much is true, some epic long tracks in the early days.
> 
> I feel like a thread hijacker here, but it should also please the Bon Jovi fans to hear some bang on tight as you like drums/bass/guitar -
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZwWYBs-h1s


Have you not seen my thread on low computer memory?:lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Rush moving pictures, one of the best albums ever. My sons in to slipknot, bullet for my valentine.That kind of thing,but if Ive taught him nothing else its this don't slag off Rush or Dad will break your legs. _Easy when you know how to communicate with a teen_ Joking aside he likes more of my music, Rush,Black Sabbath etc than his own to a certain degree. So long as he keeps his own mind and doesn't become a sheep I'll be happy Apologies for the waffle/high jack 
Daz


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

I think These Days is my favourite album, and i'm suprised by the amount of Dry County fans! I love that track!! I'm going to have to dig the CD out now!

Much of the new stuff is pretty poor though, and think i've only listened to their last album once or twice.

I think It's My Life is got to be one of my most favourite tracks, especially as it's so great to sing along too!!!

Just wish their concert tickets weren't so stupidly priced nowadays!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

FiestaGirlie said:


> I think These Days is my favourite album, and i'm suprised by the amount of Dry County fans! I love that track!! I'm going to have to dig the CD out now!
> 
> Much of the new stuff is pretty poor though, and think i've only listened to their last album once or twice.
> 
> ...


Too right, I paid £90 to go gold circle in Manchester this tour and as they now have another circle in the gold circle (diamond circle ffs at £250) I was no closer than the £45 ticket for twickenham 3 years ago! 
They alienated a lot of fans with the expensive tickets especially when songs on the last album were supposed to be commenting on getting through hard times.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

£250:doublesho

That's a long way off the £3.50 i was paying to see bands at the end of the 80's/early 90's! Ahh, back in the days when Glastonbury was £35 for the whole weekend....


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

dcj said:


> Too right, I paid £90 to go gold circle in Manchester this tour and as they now have another circle in the gold circle (diamond circle ffs at £250) I was no closer than the £45 ticket for twickenham 3 years ago!
> They alienated a lot of fans with the expensive tickets especially when songs on the last album were supposed to be commenting on getting through hard times.


I've seen them 4 times, and every time tickets have just got more and more expensive. Although, we weren't going to go to the O2 last June because of price, but somehow we managed to get tickets for £10. Seats were right at the back, but the view wasn't as bad as you might think.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> £250:doublesho
> 
> That's a long way off the £3.50 i was paying to see bands at the end of the 80's/early 90's! Ahh, back in the days when Glastonbury was £35 for the whole weekend....


I had a paper round the first time I saw Bon Jovi(Supporting KISS) so wouldnt have paid a lot for the ticket although i did go on a coach. 
I,m sure when I saw them on the Slippery When Wet tour it was only £8.50 then. 
This Diamond Circle thing was ridiculous, it came with a 3 course meal and drinks all day plus an item of merchandise . Trouble was the stage was that high that if you were at the front you,d only see the group if they stood right at the front.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Different version of Livin on a Prayer:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I like Dead or Alive and most of the 'These Days' album.

But, my favourite track is 'If I Was Your Mother'.


----------



## Robart (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine favorite Bon Jovi songs are:
Its my Life,
Keep The Faith,
Dry County,
These days and Bed of Roses...!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Robart said:


> These days and Bed of Roses...!!


I read that and for a half asleep moment thought you had typed days of wine and roses. What a great song that was, years before the creation of grunge.


----------

